# Tongue and Groove Jig



## anyducks (Jul 7, 2008)

I've 3/4" x 4' wood planks to join with varying widths. Kind of decided on tongue and groove for the joint. Wondering if anyone has suggestions on a jig to get consistent tongues and grooves? When finished a plank will be 10.5" width. Router is mounted under the table and I am using a fence. 

The jig I have in mind will keep the wood being routed flat and not allow it to rise while being feed. Also, keeps the bit away from fingers. Jig / guide will be mounted to the fence 3/4" from the top of the table. The wood feeds flush with the top knifve for the tongue bit. 

There's about 80' of planks to run. Some will be cut on both sides.
Does this seem correct? Have I missed something?


----------

